# LOTW



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Will be heading up there today. I will be on the Canada side. Is walleye open? What should I use?


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for all the help. 
:withstupid:

Was up there last week and did very well. I found most of them in 14-18ft of water. White jig head with minnow. :sniper:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I am still doing domestic projects at the cabin (work camp) :lol: 
Won't have the boat in till the 8th of June.
We fish mostly Ontario waters.


----------

